# Baby Wood pigeon found in garden help-Manchester, UK



## jogrepar (May 21, 2009)

Hi I hope someone can help.we have found a baby wood pigeon in our garden it has feathers although under its wings still need to get feathers.it is very quiteand still.
We have put it in a box and covered it in a towel as we have read so far.
We live in Manchester in England.
Can anyone help.

Joanne


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Please could you give the woodpigeon some brown wholemeal bread dipped in water. Just very small pieces rolled up in to a ball and place at the very back of the birds throat.

You could defrost some frozen peas or some sweetcorn and give about 20 every four hours

Could you possibly take the bird to the 'Three Owls Sanctuary' Wolstenhome Fold, NORDEN, Rochdale, Lancs. OL11 5UD.

Their phone number is 01706 659090.

PLease phone them. They will beable to help the bird.
Thank you for caring. Jayne


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

As Jayne has said the Three Owls Sanctuary is the very best place for it, there it will mix with other wood pigeons and can be released with them as a mini flock. I have never been there, but I understand that those that are releasable are allowed to go, or to stay...the choice is theirs.

As a precaution, could you also examine the inside of its mouth, which should be clear and pink, and also check its body very carefully for possible injuries .


If you see its parents visiting the garden then if you can let them feed the baby, as long as they are all safe from predators.

Cynthia


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I too recommend The Three Owls. I took a woodie there a couple of weeks ago. I was shown around the sanctuary and was amazed at the number and variety of birds they have there. Indeed, if you have children take them along too. It is well worth a visit in its own right, I thoroughly enjoyed my visit there.


----------

